# Pax left her phone in my car



## LimpBizkit42069 (Oct 18, 2020)

On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she’ll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it’s best to take care of it while I’m in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She’s very grateful, gets my number and tells me she’s going to venmo me. I wasn’t going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said “cool, I trust you” and left.

She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet) 

crickets

what’s the play here? Never dealt with a lost phone before. My problem is with the fact she said she was going to do it and didn’t, not necessarily the money. This was like 3am called it a night after that, but then went back out a couple hours later when I saw the ridiculous surging still going on. I go into my trip adjustments thing and it only has the trips available I did from 5-7am today


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

It’s all what you wanna do 
You can always wait and do it through the app
How much of a tip did she leave you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve done both
Met a good tipper for free
Returned a wallet, Met the girl and became friends


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

At the very least it’s helpful almost key to take pictures of whatever the space case left. You can submit them to Uber and easily collect $15. Another idea is using it for a skimming stone, almost definitely more profitable if it’s going to take say 30 minutes or more to work anything out.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


https://images.app.goo.gl/MBgYRcCeGZgce8Mw8


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


You have to report it to uber as a returned item for the return item fee.
You should get $15. 
If the pax is really in a hurry you should tell them that returning the thing is going to cost you and you should get you more than the $15
If they balk they wait till you get around to bringing it back.
Ill venmo you is like
ill tip you in the app...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/MBgYRcCeGZgce8Mw8


http://clipart-library.com/clipart/261249.htm


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


Btw
If it was a guy and he didn't tip me he wouldn't be seeing his phone again till the next day when Uber contacted me


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I had a guy promise to venmo me. He actually came through several months later!


----------



## LimpBizkit42069 (Oct 18, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You have to report it to uber as a returned item for the return item fee.
> You should get $15.
> If the pax is really in a hurry you should tell them that returning the thing is going to cost you and you should get you more than the $15
> If they balk they wait till you get around to bringing it back.
> ...


Oh I agree it's the exact same, that's why I want to cherish the recourse I have opposed to the "in app" scum


wallae said:


> Btw
> If it was a guy and he didn't tip me he wouldn't be seeing his phone again till the next day when Uber contacted me


If it was a guy, "another rider would've snagged it maybe" while it's being chopped and sold for parts


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

If I don’t see cash, I don’t believe it, and go through the app for the $15 fee, which isn’t worth it in some cases. Same goes for the promise of a tip. If a pax tips cash, automatic 5 star. If he says “I’ll tip you in the app”, automatic 4 stars or less, because I’ve heard that enough times to know it’s not true.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you! I'll tip ya in the app.....🖕


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> Oh I agree it's the exact same, that's why I want to cherish the recourse I have opposed to the "in app" scum
> 
> If it was a guy, "another rider would've snagged it maybe" while it's being chopped and sold for parts


I try for good karma 
More so with a good tipper or pretty girl

But I have no problem collecting 15


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


Report for returned item fee


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TobyD said:


> If I don't see cash, I don't believe it, and go through the app for the $15 fee, which isn't worth it in some cases. Same goes for the promise of a tip. If a pax tips cash, automatic 5 star. If he says "I'll tip you in the app", automatic 4 stars or less, because I've heard that enough times to know it's not true.


Some people might be a bit more reluctant to handle or carry cash since COVID hit. I always tell the driver that I tipped them in the app during the ride. As a former Uber/Lyft driver in from 2014-2018, I personally think that the 4 star or less thing should be reserved for riders with 'paxhole' status. Just a thought!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> Some people might be a bit more reluctant to handle or carry cash since COVID hit. I always tell the driver that I tipped them in the app during the ride. As a former Uber/Lyft driver in from 2014-2018, I personally think that the 4 star or less thing should be reserved for riders with 'paxhole' status. Just a thought!


I've had 2 Uber drivers leave no tip
Maybe 5 have
Better than average but no sure thing


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

ABC123DEF said:


> Some people might be a bit more reluctant to handle or carry cash since COVID hit. I always tell the driver that I tipped them in the app during the ride. As a former Uber/Lyft driver in from 2014-2018, I personally think that the 4 star or less thing should be reserved for riders with 'paxhole' status. Just a thought!


Do you know how many times a night I hear "I'll tip you in the app"? Either tip me or don't, but don't say you'll tip and then not. They're just trying to get a 5 star from me, and I'm not falling for it anymore.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Do you know how many times a night I hear "I'll tip you in the app"? Either tip me or don't, but don't say you'll tip and then not. They're just trying to get a 5 star from me, and I'm not falling for it anymore.


In any case
Last night I dropped next to the cheapest bp in town and I get 15 cents off with the app paying with a bp card
Topped off and two young kids were broken down.
Offered me all he had $12 to drop them off and it was on the way home 
Told him to keep his money 
I did almost 300 
Better to give sometimes


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Report for returned item fee


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

These people will promise you anything to get back the lost article. Rarely do they deliver. Let them beg and plead all that they will. Let them threaten all that they will. Return it only when it is convenient for you.

I turn them in to the police and get a receipt.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> Offered me all he had $12 to drop them off and it was on the way home
> Told him to keep his money
> I did almost 300
> Better to give sometimes


There is a time to play for tips, and there is a time to be generous. It's great to know that there are people who can tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

Even if people leave me extra money for returning their things I always report it to Uber that I returned the item. I do it for documentation but it incidentally kicks in the $15 return fee.

get both of you can. You returned a $1,000 phone and canceled other fares for her.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Was her name @LaurenF ?
She be doin that shit


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a woman leave her phone in my car Thursday. I got a text from her the next morning and called her number. I told her she could come pick it up for free or I'll deliver to her for $25. Cash only. She had me deliver it. She handed me the cash. I handed her the phone.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ill venmo you is like


Venmo and PayPal can be reversed.

Apple Pay and Zelle can't be reversed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TobyD said:


> If I don't see cash, I don't believe it, and go through the app for the $15 fee, which isn't worth it in some cases. Same goes for the promise of a tip. If a pax tips cash, automatic 5 star. If he says "I'll tip you in the app", automatic 4 stars or less, because I've heard that enough times to know it's not true.


For what it's worth, "I'll tip you in the app" equals automatic one star. Even if they do tip later on, the one star is justified. If you're going to tip, just tip. Don't sing about it.



LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


The answer to this one is easy. Never give up the certain good earnings of working during surge for only the potential of a little bit of money promised by a pax. Return the phone when it suits you, and when it will not result in lost earnings.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pax paid me to return the phone.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


Next time you find a phone


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing.


What phone?? :cools:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> Venmo and PayPal can be reversed. Apple Pay and Zelle can't be reversed.


I had been informed that "_Fiends_ and Family" on _PayUp, Pal_ could not be reversed. Is this still the case or has it changed?



Ubercadabra said:


> Next time you find a phone





Uber's Guber said:


> What phone??


Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls to start pontificating in 8........................7................................6.........................5...............


----------



## timpet (Mar 21, 2021)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> Lost Items Tips...


Never cancel a ride to return it. Offer to deliver it for an appropriate fee depending on how far away you are. A $50 delivery fee is NOT unreasonable for an hour of your lost earnings. Recieve transfer BEFORE you deliver or insist on cash payment.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

timpet said:


> Never cancel a ride to return it. Offer to deliver it for an appropriate fee depending on how far away you are. A $50 delivery fee is NOT unreasonable for an hour of your lost earnings. Recieve transfer BEFORE you deliver or insist on cash payment.


That wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls to start pontificating in 8........................7................................6.........................5...............


I forgot Uber Trolls and trolls in general.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I forgot Uber Trolls and trolls in general.


And contrarians for the sake of being contrarian.

Not naming names of course. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I forgot Uber Trolls and trolls in general.


You post and you and the other trolls respond. You guys can't resist trolling.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


if not to late, go through the app and get your $15.00 return fee, just take a picture of your phone when Uber prompts for a picture. In the future ignore rider's desperation, get it back to them when convenient for you. Best way is to not answer your phone...


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


I've returned probably 6 phones and other things, but no you can't trust them, I always report it take a pic and wait for the mssg that I will get paid to deliver, you learned.................

If you got a pic of it maybe not too late.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For what it's worth, "I'll tip you in the app" equals automatic one star. Even if they do tip later on, the one star is justified. If you're going to tip, just tip. Don't sing about it.
> 
> 
> The answer to this one is easy. Never give up the certain good earnings of working during surge for only the potential of a little bit of money promised by a pax. Return the phone when it suits you, and when it will not result in lost earnings.


I agree with that. It's not your fault they left the phone in your car. If you're making $50 an hour because the surge rocks right now, why drop everything for $15? Not worth it. We're here to make money, not friends.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I agree with that. It's not your fault they left the phone in your car. If you're making $50 an hour because the surge rocks right now, why drop everything for $15? Not worth it. We're here to make money, not friends.


I do it the next day when it's slow
Log on
Get a screen shot of me at the guys house


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> These people will promise you anything to get back the lost article. Rarely do they deliver. Let them beg and plead all that they will. Let them threaten all that they will. Return it only when it is convenient for you.
> 
> I turn them in to the police and get a receipt.


I always double dip when possible

(no not that ladies)

I report lost items immediately to keep the $15 on the table, then I negotiate with the owner


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I had been informed that "_Fiends_ and Family" on _PayUp, Pal_ could not be reversed. Is this still the case or has it changed?
> 
> Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls to start pontificating in 8........................7................................6.........................5...............


I don't know, but I like that there are no Gay Pal fees when using the option for your fiends.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't know, but I like that there are no Gay Pal fees when using the option for your fiends.


Gay pal, ROFL


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


I have had a few phones left in my car and the PAX calls the phone to get me to bring it back. The first thing I do is tag the trip in Uber and mark I found an item. Then I return the phone. If they follow through with what they promised fine I leave it at that. If they don't at least I get the returned lost item fee from Uber.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


Just remember, riders are liars. Next time, just drop the phone off at the nearest police station or better yet; whip it out the window.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

The red solo cup guy has yet to try and get his phone back. I took pics and reported it to Uber. Wth do I do with it?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Obviously some of the people posting here don't believe in the Golden Rule.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Obviously some of the people posting here don't believe in the Golden Rule.


I do. I expect that something that I left in an Uber car or cab is lost and gone for good. If I get it back, that is an added bonus. I do not expect that it will be returned to me.

'Blessed is _he_ who expects _nothing_, for _he shall_ never be _disappointed_.'

--Alexander Pope, (1688-1744)


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> These people will promise you anything to get back the lost article. Rarely do they deliver. Let them beg and plead all that they will. Let them threaten all that they will. Return it only when it is convenient for you.
> 
> I turn them in to the police and get a receipt.


I found a little baggie of brown powder wrapped in a piece of paper with a name and number in my back seat last Saturday. Think about the possible outcomes of calling THAT number from your phone!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I found a little baggie of brown powder wrapped in a piece of paper with a name and number in my back seat last Saturday. Think about the possible outcomes of calling THAT number from your phone!


*67 followed by that number


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do. I expect that something that I left in an Uber car or cab is lost and gone for good. If I get it back, that is an added bonus. I do not expect that it will be returned to me.


Then you don't actually know what the Golden Rule says. Let me help you out with that.

It does NOT say "Do unto others as you *expect* them to do unto you."


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Would you except a bus driver to return your phone? No, of course not. You'd never expect to have something returned that you so stupidly lost. So why expect it from a rideshare driver. You want your phone, come to me when it is convenient for me.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Tell them to order another Uber when you are done driving.
Give them the address of your neighbor across the street.
When the driver arrives give them the phone and have it delivered to the rider's address.
Don't forget your $15 fee for your time.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


You should have thrown the phone in the trash. Or a porta-potty!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LoLo SF said:


> Would you except a bus driver to return your phone? No, of course not.


On the contrary.

I have left an irreplaceable Russian fur military hat on a bus. A day or two later, I called their Lost and Found, and I was able to go pick it up.

Obviously the bus drivers here in Houston have enough sense to not just throw it away!


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

I was adding some levity with "just whip it out the window" and have turned phones in to nearby police stations before hearing from the passengers. It's the safest and easiest course of action. You just come off as a little holier than thou.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Then you don't actually know what the Golden Rule says. Let me help you out with that.
> 
> It does NOT say "Do unto others as you *expect* them to do unto you."


If I have written off the item already, I am doing as I would have others do.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If I have written off the item already, I am doing as I would have others do.


If you have written off the item already, you apparently don't feel any obligation to protect something of value that belongs to someone else. I find that incredibly difficult to relate to.


----------



## nosedeyknot (Mar 22, 2021)

phone gets shut off and thrown in the faraday bag
then it ends up on craigslist or stripped for parts
finders keepers
if u have her address you could order a bunch of food or drop nails in her driveway...
your time is valuable ef those that dont respect or value that
they wanna act like kids, lie, not value heir own property, act like a kid back


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> If you have written off the item already, you apparently don't feel any obligation to protect something of value that belongs to someone else.


..............and your complaint is________________________________________________________________________?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..............and your complaint is________________________________________________________________________?


Unless they pay we don't give a crap about them and the feeling is mutual been proven gazzilion times, karma a *****...........



nosedeyknot said:


> phone gets shut off and thrown in the faraday bag
> then it ends up on craigslist or stripped for parts
> finders keepers
> if u have her address you could order a bunch of food or drop nails in her driveway...
> ...


You could always use the phone for prank phone calls that might be fun.



Fusion_LUser said:


> You should have thrown the phone in the trash. Or a porta-potty!


Maybe call the government and place a death threat or something the FBI gonna get that passenger.

All these rides I have given over 5 years and many short where I make 2.75 tops the customers pays around 7.00 Uber takes most of money in this situation any customer who cares knows we struggle in most markets to make money not even a dollar tip and I am supposed to give a shit about them, no way Jose....................


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> Unless they pay we don't give a crap about them and the feeling is mutual been proven gazzilion times, karma a *****...........


Even if they _do_ pay, I do not care about them; just the money. In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I recently found a lost phone on the back seat, left by the last drunk of the night. I reported it to Lyft and then turned off the drunk's phone and went home. *Always turn off any phone you find so that you don't get a drunk using the "find my phone" feature and then banging on your door at 4am*.

I returned it the next day to the pax, who gave me $70. This was a good result for both me and the pax. However, bad behaviour on other pax' part prior to foolishly leaving their phone in my car has in the past resulted in less favourable outcomes including defenestration of said item at 60 mph.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Just had a very nice breakfast, 2 eggs scrambled with ham and cheese, Mexican rice, left over salad from yesterday, banana and nice tall glass of V8 juice with garlic powder and black pepper, then a tall glass of no sugar added cran/grape to help my omega-3, turmeric/curcumin, multi, milk thistle and magnesium slide down the hatch.

I know why am I mentioning this, don't really know.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> I know why am I mentioning this, don't really know.


..........so that everyone knows not to be present when the eggs, rice, salad and V-8 collide in your stomach later this afternoon.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Just had a very nice breakfast, 2 eggs scrambled with ham and cheese, Mexican rice, left over salad from yesterday, banana and nice tall glass of V8 juice with garlic powder and black pepper, then a tall glass of no sugar added gran/grape to help my omega-3, turmeric/curcumin, multi, milk thistle and magnesium slide down the hatch.
> 
> I know why am I mentioning this, don't really know.


Follow it up with a nice Chianti and some fava beans.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Follow it up with a nice Chianti and some fava beans.


Maybe next time.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Phone left in my car. I reported to Uber. Couldn’t reach rider to arrange return. 1am rider came banging on my door! Find my phone app. I was pssd! My privacy was invaded. Did not get the $15 cuz I didn’t deliver phone myself. Next time I can’t arrange return during my shift, phone gets shit canned! I don’t care.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Phone left in my car. I reported to Uber. Couldn't reach rider to arrange return. 1am rider came banging on my door! Find my phone app. I was pssd! My privacy was invaded. Did not get the $15 cuz I didn't deliver phone myself. Next time I can't arrange return during my shift, phone gets shit canned! I don't care.


Always POWER DOWN THE PHONE if you are driving HOME.

I've been on both ends of this. I lost a phone in a Cab (before the UBER DAYS), and dispatched the cab back to my house, and paid cabbie $50 for his time.
On Uber, I have had a dozen or more pax leave phones in my vehicle. I use the LOST ITEM feature, and return phone if I"m in the area, but I've had a few 'more dramatic' lost/found/return situations which I could have perhaps played better.

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-how-to-handle-a-lost-cell-phone.293463/


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Phone left in my car. I reported to Uber. Couldn't reach rider to arrange return. 1am rider came banging on my door! Find my phone app. I was pssd! My privacy was invaded. Did not get the $15 cuz I didn't deliver phone myself. Next time I can't arrange return during my shift, phone gets shit canned! I don't care.


That's crazy, should have shut the phone off, I will make sure I do this in future.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


No cash at hand-off? K, claim your $15 via the Uber app. Done!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> should have shut the phone off


Phone can still be tracked when shut off. I hear only true recourse is removing SIM card.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Phone can still be tracked when shut off. I hear only true recourse is removing SIM card.


I just read that even with removing sim it can still be tracked, not good news, maybe I will get a small storage unit near me for things like this, it's happened so many times and I always deliver the next day when I can.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Get a Faraday Bag for any phone left behind. If they don't contact you before you get home put their phone in the Faraday Bag so it can't be tracked. 

Some of the new iPhones you can not turn off without a password.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Drop it at the cop shop, collect your $15 and move on.



FLKeys said:


> Get a Faraday Bag for any phone left behind. If they don't contact you before you get home put their phone in the Faraday Bag so it can't be tracked.
> 
> Some of the new iPhones you can not turn off without a password.


Oh yea, like what iPhone would that be?


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

I "always" pull aside and check back seat after every drop-off, have prevented several situations of lost phones/keys/etc.. this way. Too much of a PITA to deal with. One girl rated me revenge rated me a 1 after getting charged the lost item fee after I went out of my way to drive 8 miles to return her lost apartment keys to her at a restaurant before she even noticed she lost her keys, she would not have been able to get into her apartment! Now I check back seat every time. Anything that I miss to catch other than a phone or keys get's tossed in the trash and I deny it being in my car. Knowing the outcome of how that girl revenge rated me due to getting the lost item charge, I would have just tossed her keys in the trash and denied ever seeing them.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I had a guy promise to venmo me. He actually came through several months later!


We don't need to hear about your sex life
Not that there's anything a matter with that


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Drop it at the cop shop, collect your $15 and move on.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, like what iPhone would that be?


Sorry it was not an iPhone it was a Samsung. When you go to power it off it asks for the password. Not sure if there is a work around for turning off without it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

One if the things that's mostly getting left out of this discussion is prevention. As @FrenchRidah alluded to, checking before you drive away prevents this problem.

I enjoy using a line from the airlines, using a sing-song voice to simulate a flight attendant: "Please be sure to take all your personal belongings with you."

It almost always gets a laugh, and I do think it cuts down on the quantity of personal items left behind.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Phone can still be tracked when shut off. I hear only true recourse is removing SIM card.


If the phone is completely powered down, the comm radio isn't sending out a signal. I don't know how it could be tracked unless the phone's radio had complete power. Hell, if you left the phone on but put it into airplane mode, that alone would likely prevent it from being tracked. Airplane mode kills every single comm device on the phone, including WiFi, Bluetooth, and cellular data.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> On my way to the next pickup, I hear the phone start ringing. I pick it up and this chick is desperate to get her phone back right away, tells me she'll pay me to bring it back. I cancel the next ride and figure it's best to take care of it while I'm in the general area. I go back, give her the phone. She's very grateful, gets my number and tells me she's going to venmo me. I wasn't going to hover over her shoulder and tap my feet so I said "cool, I trust you" and left.
> 
> She sends a nice text thanking me. I keep it friendly(not wanting to beg for my 10 dollar windfall just yet)
> 
> ...


she likes you and left phone on purpose, it happened to me couple times.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Drivetothesky said:


> she likes you and left phone on purpose, it happened to me couple times.


I think a bottle of wine would be a cheaper alternative. LOL


----------



## LimpBizkit42069 (Oct 18, 2020)

Drivetothesky said:


> she likes you and left phone on purpose, it happened to me couple times.


Well she was pressing me hard throughout the ride about "what my story is" etc... I looked like this guy her and her friend in the car know yada yada... She seemed interested, I didn't do a great job selling myself though on the tail end of a 12 hour shift at 2:30 am. She sent her flirtyish thank you text message with a heart emoji, and when I didn't get another text after I replied I start thinking this F'n t*** thinks she can turn me into a simp over an F'n heart emoji and then I started to care. If she's not going to text again that's fine but should venmo what she said she would


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> Well she was pressing me hard throughout the ride about "what my story is" etc... I looked like this guy her and her friend in the car know yada yada... She seemed interested, I didn't do a great job selling myself though on the tail end of a 12 hour shift at 2:30 am. She sent her flirtyish thank you text message with a heart emoji, and when I didn't get another text after I replied I start thinking this F'n t*** thinks she can turn me into a simp over an F'n heart emoji and then I started to care. If she's not going to text again that's fine but should venmo what she said she would


serving ladies is another community service as a uber man.


----------

